
IBM's eight-core Power7 chip to clock in at 4.0GHz - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/11/ibm_power7_ncsa/
======
sophist
Didn't they get the memo? You're supposed to add more cores now instead of
clockspeed.

~~~
wmf
Compared to the dual-core 5 GHz Power6, yes, I think they got the memo.

